

Show HN: I built an iPhone app that matches colour of iPhone 5c/5s - esusatyo
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tick-tock-set-many-timers/id695055694

======
kennywinker
Do users have to set it manually, or did you find a way to determine the
colour programmatically?

~~~
ryanthejuggler
There appears to be a private API for that:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8463212/detecting-
color-o...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8463212/detecting-color-of-
iphone-ipad-ipod-touch)

Not sure if this is how it was done; likely a user prompt.

------
ryanseys
Simple, beautiful, free! I love it!

~~~
esusatyo
Thanks :)

------
vinhnx
Beautiful app, congrats!

If I may ask, how do you get the color?

------
splatzone
Nice one.

